# Horse Show Class Terms



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

peytonskyrider said:


> Hey, I was just wondering what Amateur to Ride would mean for a flat class. I know that amatuer means "not paid" or "not professional", but I was wondering if it was an unwritten ADULT amateur class? Help!


If all I saw was "ATR or Amateur To Ride", I'd think it was open to all ages, no age splits. If it says, "AATR" that's adult ammy to ride, AAOTR, Adult ammy owner to ride, JTR, junior (under 18) to ride, JOTR, junior owner to ride. If it has an H rather than an R, substitute Handle.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Generally anyone under the age of 18 would show in a children's or junior division and someone over the age of 18 that is not a professional competes in amateur division.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree with Dreamcatcher.


----------

